# T5 version of GE 9325 Aqua-Ray, Phillips ADV850 Advantage and TLD89 Aquarelle?



## Fishstein (Jun 5, 2006)

T5 version of GE 9325 Aqua-Ray, Phillips ADV850 Advantage and TLD89 Aquarelle?

Anyone see or know where to find T5 48 in. versions of these bulbs, which are the best I've ever found in CF (GE 9325) and T8 (ADV850 and TLD89)?


----------



## newt (Nov 26, 2006)

NO
Not yet, anyway.
Do you have anymore of the T8 aquarelles for sale?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Wouldn't the Giesemann Aqua Flora T5's work? They are a pinkish color.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

DrsFosterSmith.com sells Aqua Medic's T5HO bulbs. From what I've read, Giesemann uses their Aqua Flora bulb and calls it Aqua Medic's Plant Bulb (Planta). Then it is put in the Aqua Medic's packaging. 

This bulb looks like it is more pinkish-purple in color than the GE 9325K to me.


----------



## newt (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi LeftC. I doubt this, the bulbs dont even have the same spectral output.

AquaFlora:










Planta:









I think the Planta is a better plant bulb. Aquacave has a *much* better price than DrsFS.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

newt said:


> Hi LeftC. I doubt this, the bulbs dont even have the same spectral output.
> 
> AquaFlora:
> 
> ...


Hi newt

I know what you are saying. We spoke about it a year or so ago. My response comes from what someone (the NA distributor) that works for D-D Solutions (that markets the Giesemann bulbs) told me six months or so ago. He is the one that told me that they are the same bulb, but with different packaging.

In all honesty, they may or may not be the same bulb and the color spectrum diagrams of each bulb may or may not be accurate or skewed.

Anyway, the Midday 6000K bulb mixed with either the Planta bulb or the Aqua Flora bulb would look very good and grow plants very well.

Not long ago, jgb77 posted some pictures of the Aqua Flora bulbs mixed with the Midday 6000K bulbs. They look really good.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/80752-gieseman-aquaflora-pictures.html


----------

